# Can You Pass The FBI Special Agent Test?



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2014)

http://www.playbuzz.com/scotto/can-you-pass-the-fbi-special-agent-test



I got Natural Born Special Agent!



> You were born to be an FBI agent!
> You were solving cases before you knew the ABC and helping others is in your blood. You also look absolutely HOT in a suit - so it's a win win situation. You're smart, intuitive, friendly and brave. A career with the FBI is perfect for you!


----------



## Monica (Aug 31, 2014)

SNAP LOL


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 31, 2014)

Snap, snap, I knew I should have accepted that job with MI6


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Snap, snap, I knew I should have accepted that job with MI6



When I left Uni with my degree in Russian, one of the main options open to me was GCHQ! Should have applied, I'm a natural!


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 31, 2014)

Northerner said:


> When I left Uni with my degree in Russian, one of the main options open to me was GCHQ! Should have applied, I'm a natural!



You should have!  I very nearly took a job in cryptanalysis, but they scared me half to death at the final interview and I decided I was more suited to something more open and flowery, and less 1984


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 31, 2014)

I could tell you I've been inside GCHQ but I would have to kill you and this board.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2014)

Vicsetter said:


> I could tell you I've been inside GCHQ but I would have to kill you and this board.



Better keep schtum then


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 31, 2014)

Vicsetter said:


> I could tell you I've been inside GCHQ but I would have to kill you and this board.



See scary folk that lot


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 31, 2014)

Natural !  Am in the wrong job


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 8, 2014)

Another natural FBI.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 10, 2014)

And me, a born natural it seems.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 21, 2014)

I was born to be an FBI agent, could also be that I am down right nosey and don't miss a trick too


----------



## Mark T (Sep 21, 2014)

One of the people I worked with 10 years ago went for an interview there.  I can't recall if he got ultimately rejected or decided to drop out during the interview stage.

They are very clever people and actually get involved in lots of relatively ordinary seeming things, not just war, terrorism and intelligence.

Should I admit if I have or haven't been to GCHQ?  No idea.


----------

